# Baked Macaroni with Feta and Bacon



## a. j. di liberi (Jan 23, 2008)

6 slices Smoked bacon, cooked crisp and drained, then roughly chopped, save the fat

Macaroni

½ lb. Dry elbow macaroni, small
1T. Kosher salt
½ Small Red onion, minced
2 Scallions, thinly slice, all but the last few inches
3 Garlic cloves, minced
Chopped bacon

Bring 2 qt. cold, water to a boil, add salt and pasta, and cook for 6 minutes, drain.
Put pasta, onion, scallion, garlic and bacon in a casserole, gently stir to mix.

Sauce

3T. Bacon fat
3T. Flour, all-purpose or bread
1 Pt. Heavy cream
1 C. White wine, dry
½ lb. Feta cheese crumbled
1t. Kosher salt
1t. White pepper
¼ t. Nutmeg, fresh grated

½ C. Mozzarella, grated

Warm fat over medium heat, whisk in four then cook for 3 minutes, stirring constantly to blend and keep from burning.

Add about a quarter of the cream to the roux, whisk until smooth before slowly whisking in the rest of the cream. Add the wine and whisk to incorporate before adding the feta cheese. Remove from heat once the sauce is smooth.

Stir seasoning into sauce before combining with macaroni; sprinkle the mozzarella cheese over top of the casserole and bake for 45 minutes in a 350˚ pre-heated oven.

Remove from oven, cover with foil and let rest for 10 minutes before serving.

[emoji]169[/emoji] A. J. Di Liberti 2008


----------



## thewildgamecook (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW - this sound great. I've made mac & cheese a 100 ways before but not with feta & bacon!

I'll be trying this one soon.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I just got these mini individual (non enamel coated) cast iron casseroles....when I bake.....silly silly question, but do I cover them?


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

As much as I need to avoid bacon , , 

There is no substitute!


----------



## thewildgamecook (Feb 3, 2008)

I would butter them up well before adding the mac & cheese, cover them loosly with foil to start but remove the foil near then end of the cooking time to allow the top to brown.

But thats me :smiles:


----------



## a. j. di liberi (Jan 23, 2008)

I never cover macaroni and cheese when baking it.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I have to tell you that this was the best mac and cheese I've ever had! I used turkey bacon because I had some left over from the day before and mixed a little mozz in the white sauce along with the feta as I didn't have quite enough feta. I called it Mac and Three CHeese with Bacon and Onion- couldn't say feta because people around here don't like it. No one was the wiser, but I would have fessed up had anyone asked. Put it on as a lunch special and actually got a thank you email note later in the day.

This recipe is a keeper! Thanks so much!

On a related note, I picked up Macaroni & Cheese 52 recipes from simple to sublime by Joan Schwartz. There are a couple of interesting ones, lots of basic recipes, and some pretty far out (as in "out there", not so much "cool"). Chunks of Lobster Swimming in Cheesey Macaroni comes to mind, as does Macaroni wiht Duck Prosciutto, Chanterelles, and Mascarpone (17 ingredients including 3 cups firmly packed basil leaves to 1 lb macaroni...hmmmmm)

Thanks again AJ!


----------



## iswhaticrave (Feb 14, 2008)

AJ I will certainly be making this for dinner this weekend.:chef:


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm thinking about making this as a main course tonight in those mini cast irons that I mentioned earlier, any recommendations for sides?

also have you see this? CHOW - Recipes, cooking tips, resources, and stories for people who love food


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd think something fresh and light would be a nice side. Asparagus is in the stores now, or steamed broccoli with a sprinkling of sesame seeds.

I'll check out the site. Thanks!


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

came out perfect!!!!

excellent recipe!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Looks great! I love the individual servings.


----------

